# Isto tá fodi**



## tonica

"Isto ta fodi*****"

Quien traduce y explica??


----------



## olivinha

Sería más o menos _esto está jodido_.
Creo que no necesitas explicación.

Y, Tonica, ojo a la norma 4 de Word Reference:
4. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question.
(Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this", "does this word exist", "I'm new" and similar expressions.)


----------



## Carfer

É isso mesmo, ou melhor, talvez tonica precise mesmo, não digo, evidentemente, duma explicação, mas pelo menos duma precisão, porque se é verdade que '_jodido_' e' fodido' têm muitas semelhanças gráficas e fonéticas, já o mesmo não se pode dizer quanto ao uso (muito menos frequente no português) e à tolerância social a esse mesmo uso (também muito menor em Portugal). Não sou perito, porque são palavras de maior uso na língua oral e o meu contacto com o espanhol é quase estrictamente literário, mas quase arriscaria dizer que o conteúdo semântico da palavra em português e espanhol é um tanto diferente, correspondendo a palavra espanhola mais ao nosso 'estou lixado', 'estou chateado'. 'Joder', por exemplo, como interjeição, equipara-se mais ao nosso 'porra', ou não? Aliás, Olivinha já teve o cuidado de dizer que a equivalência será só 'mais ou menos'. Talvez Olivinha, tendo o português como língua materna e usando o espanhol como língua do dia a dia, esteja em melhores condições para explicar melhor.
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## Macunaíma

Fodido/a (mais freqüentemente grafado com u: _fudido_) é muito coloquial, mas comum no Brasil, significando "em péssimas condições, arruinado":_ uma lata-velha toda fudida_ (um carro velho em péssimas condições), _um teclado de computador fudido_ (o meu agora), etc. Nem precisa dizer que é melhor reservar esse termo para ser usado entre amigos.


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> Fodido/a (mais freqüentemente grafado com u: _fudido_) é muito coloquial, mas comum no Brasil, significando "em péssimas condições, arruinado":_ uma lata-velha toda fudida_ (um carro velho em péssimas condições), _um teclado de computador fudido_ (o meu agora), etc. Nem precisa dizer que é melhor reservar esses termos para ser usado entre amigos.


 
Isso é igual em Portugal e no Brasil, com a diferença que em Portugal se escreve com o "o" e não com o "u".


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Nem precisa dizer que é melhor reservar esses termos para ser usado entre amigos.


 
Pois é, Macunaíma, mas eu acho que o problema é mesmo esse. Enquanto um português ou um brasileiro não precisa dessa advertência, já o mesmo não sucede com o falante de espanhol que use a palavra num contexto lusófono. Habituado que está a usar a palavra sem a carga de censurabilidade que nós lhe atribuimos, vê-se, por vezes, envolvido em situações muito embaraçosas quando o interlocutor do lado de cá está mal informado sobre os usos alheios.

Recordo-me duma professora de espanhol que eu tive, moça nova chegada havia pouco a Portugal, que me confessava que tinha passado vergonhas incontáveis enquanto não se apercebeu do real alcance das palavras que, com toda a naturalidade, usava, julgando que 'não tinham mal nenhum'. Ou seja, uma espécie de 'falsos amigos' que as escolas - e nós próprios muitas vezes - por estranhos pudores, não ensinam, embora dediquem muito tempo a expressões coloquiais cuja frequência de uso é muito menor.  

Por isso me pareceu útil avisar tonica, para além da questão, que também me parece importante, dos ditos falsos amigos.

Um abraço para todos e bom fim de semana.

Carfer


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> Recordo-me duma professora de espanhol que eu tive, moça nova chegada havia pouco a Portugal, que me confessava que tinha passado vergonhas incontáveis enquanto não se apercebeu do real alcance das palavras que, com toda a naturalidade, usava, julgando que 'não tinham mal nenhum'. Ou seja, uma espécie de 'falsos amigos' que as escolas - e nós próprios muitas vezes - por estranhos pudores, não ensinam, embora dediquem muito tempo a expressões coloquiais cuja frequência de uso é muito menor.
> 
> Por isso me pareceu útil avisar tonica, para além da questão, que também me parece importante, dos ditos falsos amigos.
> 
> Um abraço para todos e bom fim de semana.
> 
> Carfer


 

Antes de mais nada, quero deixar claro aos foreros espanhóis que estas linhas escritas por Carfer são importantes. Tenham cuidado com a utilização deste tipo de calão, que em Portugal não é encarado de forma tão leve como em Espanha.

Em seguida queria dizer que isso não são propriamente falsos amigos. A palavra em Espanhol tem idêntico significado em português, tanto se fizermos uma tradução literal, como se utilizarmos outros possíveis significados (lixado, como já referido anteriormente). Jodido é usado também nesse sentido.

Simplesmente, por questões culturais e não propriamente linguísticas, não é de bom tom utilizar essas palavras em ambientes que não sejam de grande informalidade ou familiaridade com os intervenientes da discussão.

Como exemplo, um comentador televisivo em Espanha pode dizer (e diz mesmo, que eu já ouvi por diversas vezes), que uma situação esta "jodida", ou que é necessário ter "cojones" para a enfrentar. Em Portugal, um amigo poderá dizer exactamente o mesmo a outro, mas será menos provável que o diga a um desconhecido, e ainda mais improvável que o diga nos meios de comunicação social.


----------



## Carfer

Em rigôr não são, de facto, por isso disse que eram 'uma espécie de falsos amigos'. 
O que eu queria expressar é que me parece, por aquilo que observo, que não se trata só duma questão de maior tolerância mas também da perda da consciência do significado real dessas expressões. 

É como diz, ouvimo-las em qualquer lado, a todos os momentos, em todos os extractos sociais (nunca ouvi o Rei dizê-las - mas também não o ouço tantas vezes como isso - mas não me custa nada a crer que as diga em privado). O que intuo, portanto, é que ocorreu uma espécie de esvaziamento do sentido original da expressão que se mantém ainda vivo no português e, por isso, acaba por ser uma espécie de falso amigo, é a mesma palavra ou expressão, mas não veicula o mesmo sentido. É uma situação paralela à da interjeição 'Hombre!'. Quando se usa na conversa com uma mulher, alguém se dá hoje conta da incongruência?

Digo isto, claro, com a consciência de que a tolerância joga aqui um papel determinante, talvez porque em Espanha tenha prevalecido a prática medieval de chamar as coisas pelo nome sem escândalo de ninguém, que eventualmente conduziu à progressiva diluição do sentido original, prática que em Portugal desapareceu. Basta atentar nas inúmeras expressões e frases feitas espanholas que fazem apelo aos órgãos ou ao acto sexual e que não têm correspondente literal directo em português. 

Bem, mas isto dava pano para mangas e talvez seja matéria para outro foro.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Mangato

Totalmente de acuerdo amigos. Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de falsos amigos entre el español de aquí y de Hispanomérica.
Yo, que tengo bastantes años, he vivido la evolución del significado del verbo / interjeción, joder y sus derivados.

En mi infancia y primera juventud el significado era exclusivamente sexual, y su utilización era considerada una grosería propia de gente "malhablada". Posteriormente, creo que por la influencia del sentido que a la palabra se le da en Hispanoamérica, fue evolucionando su significado a 

Joder = molestrar, incordiar, estropear, destrozar, fastidiar, jorobar etc.

Jodido = además del significado de los participios anteriormente indicados, también se utiliza como sinónimo de enfermo, deprimido, desmoralizado...  _La noticia me dejo muy jodido.._

Jodienda= fastidio. _Esta situación es una jodienda_

Para el significado sexual, actualmente la palabra que más se utiliza es follar. (Bastante grosera)

Por último me voy a permitir "uma piada" ilustrativa del doble sentido

Una patrulla militar de cinco hombres, atraviesa un desierto en una tormenta de arena a lomos de un camello. Por orden jerárquico van sentados de cabeza a cola, capitán, teniente, sargento, cabo y soldado. Con el zumbido del viento no se pueden oir, por lo que las órdenes se transmiten de boca a oreja. 

El capitán dice al teniente

_-El camello va jodido._

El teniente traslada el comentario al sargento, éste al cabo y el cabo al soldado que sonrojado responde:

_- Es que si la saco me caigo._

Que tengan todos una estupenda semana

MG


----------



## ceballos

Apenas uma coisa queria dizer, o meu primeiro professor de português nos disse um dia que a mulher portuguesa não é que não diga palavrões, é que nem sequer os conhece!
Quando fui viver para Portugal vi logo que estava mesmo enganado.


----------



## ramonflores

Não é que na Espanha tenha prevalecido uma prática medieval, como suspeita Carfer, senão que nos últimos anos (~50) houve uma mutação rápida e forte da linguagem, com uma tendência para a vulgarização. Assim a forma de respeito _usted_ está quase desaparecida na oralidade, e o que antes eram palavrões agora som formas aceites. 

Da-me a impressão que em Portugal acontece um processo semelhante, mas muito atenuado.


----------



## olivinha

Na minha experiência Brasil-Espanha, dizer _fudido/fodido_ é muito mais pesado e vulgar que _jodido_, inclusive a princípio me surpreendeu um pouco escutar _jodido_ (_joder_, _coño_, _cojones_, _hdp_, etc) a torto e a direito na televisão ou em qualquer conversa (bem) informal. 
Por outro lado, dizer _hostia! _(_hostia_ palavrão, quem diria...) é muito menos aceito e bem mais reprovável que qualquer outro palavrão com conotações sexuais, tanto que muitas vezes substituem _hostia_ por _ostras_. Agora _jodido_?, se diz sem complexo nenhum.


----------



## Carfer

Aposto que ceballos foi viver para o Norte de Portugal (mais especificamente para o Minho ou Douro Litoral), porque, efectivamente, aí está a excepção à regra que o professor lhe ensinou. Em boa verdade, nem tanto ou mar nem tanto à terra. Mas que há diferenças -e substanciais- há.

Quanto ao processo de atenuação de que fala ramonflores, recordo-me apenas dum caso: o da palavra '_chatear_', que me garantia um belo par de estalos se me saísse da boca quando era miúdo. Hoje, quem a não diz?

Essa de ter subsistido uma prática medieval era, como bem perceberam, especulação minha, fundada numa sensação que tenho de coisas que tenho lido de forma pouco metódica e sistemática. Ao que me pareceu, em Portugal, posteriormente aos cancioneiros medievais (de base essencialmente galaico/portuguesa como se sabe, portanto do tal Norte) há apenas casos esporádicos de uso desta terminologia na literatura, sendo Bocage certamente o mais notório. Em Espanha pareceu-me haver uma maior continuidade. Dou-vos um exemplo, um tanto recuado, porque é renascentista, mas em todo o caso um bom par de séculos posterior a semelhantes manifestações no território português, duma estrofe que me seduziu pela musicalidade e pela extrema singeleza expressiva, que não tanto pelo tema , que também, ao que dizem, não fazia corar ninguém no seu tempo. Já agora, também para não ficar atrás de mangato:

Señora, en fin de razones
yo me tendría por sapo
si el culo non vos atapo
con aquestos mis cojones.

(Álvarez de Villasandino)

Divirtam-se

Carfer


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Digo isto, claro, com a consciência de que a tolerância joga aqui um papel determinante, talvez porque em Espanha tenha prevalecido a prática medieval de chamar as coisas pelo nome sem escândalo de ninguém, que eventualmente conduziu à progressiva diluição do sentido original, prática que em Portugal desapareceu. Basta atentar nas inúmeras expressões e frases feitas espanholas que fazem apelo aos órgãos ou ao acto sexual e que não têm correspondente literal directo em português.
> 
> Bem, mas isto dava pano para mangas e talvez seja matéria para outro foro.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer


_Nunca tinha reparado na prática medieval que comenta o Carfer, mas sem dúvida foi assim. Inclusive na toponimia pervivem estas palavras. Lembro-me agora de *Lavacolla*, pequeno rio no fim do Caminho de Santiago francés, onde os pergrinos se asseavam para se apresentar ante o Apostol limpos de corpo e espírito.
Hoje Lavacolla é o nome do Aeroporto, sim que ninguém perceba do que os peregrinos lavaram._


----------



## Carfer

Pois aqui em Portugal também há um Lavacolhos, só que não é aeroporto. E, tal como diz, também os seus habitantes não sabem o que lavam. 

Há, na composição do topónimo, um facto curioso: no latim, o singular era '_coleo_', de que parece ter derivado este plural 'colhos', em vez de do plural regular 'coliones', donde proveio o termo que hoje usamos. Pudor (secular!) dos habitantes de Lavacolhos? 

Bem, creio que já ando a divagar.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

Sim, está Carfer.  Gente, vamos ser mais concisos para não confundir os aprendizes. 

Lembrete a todos nós:


> 8. SEA PERTINENTE RESPECTO A LA TEMÁTICA DEL FORO
> Por favor, manténgase dentro del área temática del foro en el que publique su mensaje.
> 
> 9. SEA PERTINENTE RESPECTO AL TEMA DEL HILO
> No se desvíe del tema del mensaje inicial del hilo. Si desea hablar de un tema independiente relacionado, abra un hilo nuevo, por favor.
> 
> 12. ESCRIBA CON PROPIEDAD
> Sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes. De esta forma es más fácil que su opinión se entienda y se tome en consideración. Tenga en cuenta que no todo el mundo entiende a la perfección una lengua extranjera.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

Con diferencias de grado, creo que las mismas precauciones que dicen que deben tenerse en portugués con fudido / fodido son válidas para el castellano, al menos en mi país. La tolerancia depende de: la edad, el sexo, el extracto socioeconómico y del grado de conocimiento de las personas. A modo de ejemplo:

No le diría que “algo o alguien está jodido o se jodió” a mi suegra (+70 años) ni a ninguna mujer mayor, tampoco a ninguna mujer que no conozca bien. Diría “está embromado”.

Tampoco lo diría dando clase, ni en una entrevista de trabajo ni en ninguna situación que exija un mínimo de formalidad.

Sí lo diría sin problemas hablando con un hombre en una situación informal, o con una mujer que conozca bien.

En cuanto a la televisión, depende del tipo de programa que se esté mirando. Ni aun en España yo esperaría escuchar un “jodido” de boca de un periodista de TVE. Si, en cambio, estás mirando una película o una serie cómica, sea del país que sea, es perfectamente normal.

Moraleja: no uses palabras dudosas en un idioma que no es el tuyo. Espera que la utilice tu interlocutor y después, si tienes ganas, la utilizas tú.

Cordial saludo.

A.A.


----------



## ceballos

Carfer, fui viver para Lisboa mas concordo consigo quando diz que os espanhóis falamos com mais ligeireza.


----------

